# Cab clearance light strobes



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Saw this posted on a Ford site.
LED Cab lights
This might be good with the 3rd brake/cargo light for a truely stealth setup.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Those things look nice , gonna see if I can find a video on them


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen those before. There's a video of them on their website. Kinda pricey, but VERY COOL!


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's the link to the Vid. The first one is the best......
Gotta say they look nice but overly priced you could get the "chinesse knock off controler for $30 and wire them yourself! For a 8th of the price.......(maybe a little less math skills gettin a little rusty! lol i guess-a-mated )

http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=93


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow is that ever cool!!! Never seen that before... Who needs a beacon light now!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree they look very nice but they are made in China. not for me


----------



## adorler (Aug 18, 2010)

not bad, I put strobes in my cargo lights and in the turn signals of my fisher plow, now thats cool. Dont forget the two strobe beacon on the roof and the 4 leds on my windshield and rear window..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have done that exact set-up many times with a show me flasher unit and stock cab lights with LED bulbs....its not very hard to do..


----------



## bazook (Jun 24, 2006)

Just bought these on ebay item #170533076378 for best offer price of $150.00 with free shipping


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Dissociative;1063491 said:


> i have done that exact set-up many times with a show me flasher unit and stock cab lights with LED bulbs....its not very hard to do..


Just did mine (but with a Nova flasher, the same one I use for my mirror LEDs). I'll post vids soon.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Dissociative;1063491 said:


> i have done that exact set-up many times with a show me flasher unit and stock cab lights with LED bulbs....its not very hard to do..


Which show-me flasher unit did you use? I was looking into it and there's a bunch of flashers. Is there a non led bulb that i can use so the light looks the same as factory?


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

when i get a new truck i am definatly going to do that to it


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

is there enough room for your running lights still inside the lens?


----------

